# The American Guy



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I just about spit out my breakfast when I read Wiggins called Lance "the American guy" . What, is it a disgrace to call Lance by his name now?



> Despite the growing popularity of cycling, especially within Wiggins' home nation, cycling has been blighted by a series of doping confessions in the last year.
> 
> “Even with all the problems cycling has had with the American guy, it is still growing all the time. People love it and that is fantastic,” he told The Daily Mail.


Wiggins Backs Froome To Lead Sky At Tour De France In 2014 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Are we 100% sure that he was not referring to Lemond?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Are we 100% sure that he was not referring to Lemond?



lol, you're bad.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

love4himies said:


> I just about spit out my breakfast when I read Wiggins called Lance "the American guy"


Same reaction here! I was ready to post the link when I saw your thread. Nobody seems to give Lance much credit for creating interest in cycling, just for tearing it down. And yet here cycling is, not torn down at all.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The endless Lance/Lemond thing was amusing for a while but now it's just boring. Move on.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

love4himies said:


> I just about spit out my breakfast when I read Wiggins called Lance "the American guy" . What, is it a disgrace to call Lance by his name now?


There were a bunch of other Americans busted, or confessed to doping. Why do you think it was Lance?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Wiggins sounds ridiculous. 

Verburggen is Dutch as is Leinders. Ferrari is Italian. Bruyneel and Lafevere are Belgie. del Moral, Marti, Celya....Spanish. McQuaid was Irish, but holds Swiss and Malaysian licenses.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

One note of caution regarding the Wiggins "quote"; the UK tabloid press in general knows 2/5ths of zero about cycling. Maybe Wiggins did say it (and wouldn't be the first strange thing he has said), maybe he said it to make the journalist go away and find out who the "American guy" is but I don't think it's something to get too excited about either way.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it possible that he was talking about a South American?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It's * Sir* Bradley.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Is it possible that he was talking about a South American?


:lol: You crack me up.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

I bet that Lance is all butthurt. Just over a year ago Wiggo was gushing about Armstrong. They were BFFs.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Calm yer tits, mate.

If 'Sir Wiggins' was speaking frankly he'd have called him a 'Yank geezer'. The Daily Mail is read mostly by celebrity obsessed houswives who wouldn't know how many wheels a bicycle has. They only care about him from a 'famous Brit who won gold and some big race in France' point of view.
So lets all forget this trivia and go back to the real work of this forum, hating on Sky and Lemond.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> Calm yer tits, mate.
> 
> If 'Sir Wiggins' was speaking frankly he'd have called him a 'Yank geezer'. The Daily Mail is read mostly by celebrity obsessed houswives who wouldn't know how many wheels a bicycle has. They only care about him from a 'famous Brit who won gold and some big race in France' point of view.
> So lets all forget this trivia and go back to the real work of this forum, hating on Sky and Lemond.


What about Sir Saint Bassons?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> What about Sir Saint Bassons?


What about him?? He hasn't been knighted and he isn't dead.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Sir Wiggo needs to be a better student of history and read about the “British Guy”, who used PEDs at the Tour de France and paid the ultimate price on Mount Ventoux in 1967.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> Sir Wiggo needs to be a better student of history and read about the “British Guy”, who used PEDs at the Tour de France and paid the ultimate price on Mount Ventoux in 1967.


Put him back on his bike!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> Sir Wiggo needs to be a better student of history and read about the “British Guy”, who used PEDs at the Tour de France and paid the ultimate price on Mount Ventoux in 1967.


Ah yes, 'they' cheated first...

Seriously, a storm in a (Wedgewood) tea cup. As far as Daily Mail readers are concerned Lance Armstrong is 'the American guy'. They know little and care even less about his impact for good or bad on American cycling. Wiggins was speaking to some hack from a British tabloid, not CNN or the NY Times.

Perspective. Get some.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

love4himies said:


> I just about spit out my breakfast when I read Wiggins called Lance "the American guy" . What, is it a disgrace to call Lance by his name now?
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggins Backs Froome To Lead Sky At Tour De France In 2014 | Cyclingnews.com


Deleted.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

sir duke said:


> Ah yes, 'they' cheated first...
> 
> Seriously, a storm in a (Wedgewood) tea cup. As far as Daily Mail readers are concerned Lance Armstrong is 'the American guy'. They know little and care even less about his impact for good or bad on American cycling. Wiggins was speaking to some hack from a British tabloid, not CNN or the NY Times.
> 
> Perspective. Get some.


Agree with the Duke of Earl. Plus, and this is only if the quote is accurate, possibly there was a touch of the famous Wiggo humour in the remark.

The comments below included some gems too.



> To cheat and win is wicked. To cheat and lose is tragic.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> ... a touch of the famous Wiggo humour...


Did I miss something in since he became (somewhat) relevant?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

The Weasel said:


> Did I miss something in since he became (somewhat) relevant?


apparently important enough for you to go through the posts. and have to voice your opinion. thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow, you just slapped me around!

I saw the title and took interest (hint: the title doesn't mention that limey brit)


----------



## jrm66 (Aug 13, 2013)

Everybody needs to let the Armstrong issue rest. He still remains one of modern history's greatest athletes, yes he doped, but he was leveling the playing field at a time when doping was excepted and expected. Armstrong also raised awareness for cancer research, which ultimately is of a much greater importance than the sport of cycling itself. It is time to move on, learn from past mistakes and look forward to a reinvigorated clean sport of cycling. - john


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

jrm66 said:


> Everybody needs to let the Armstrong issue rest. He still remains one of modern history's greatest athletes, yes he doped, but he was leveling the playing field at a time when doping was excepted and expected. Armstrong also raised awareness for cancer research, which ultimately is of a much greater importance than the sport of cycling itself. It is time to move on, learn from past mistakes and look forward to a reinvigorated clean sport of cycling. - john


Who do you think will win the Tour this year, Wiggins or Ullrich?


----------



## jrm66 (Aug 13, 2013)

sir duke said:


> Who do you think will win the Tour this year, Wiggins or Ullrich?


That ship has sailed, Chris Froome has already won the 2013 tour ;-)


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

cq20 said:


> One note of caution regarding the Wiggins "quote"; the UK tabloid press in general knows 2/5ths of zero about cycling.





sir duke said:


> The Daily Mail is read mostly by celebrity obsessed houswives who wouldn't know how many wheels a bicycle has. They only care about him from a 'famous Brit who won gold and some big race in France' point of view.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

jrm66 said:


> That ship has sailed, Chris Froome has already won the 2013 tour ;-)


Oh yeah, the 'Kenyan Guy'...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

So do you think Wiggans was referring to the winner of the 2012 Giro?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> So do you think Wiggans was referring to the winner of the 2012 Giro?


Since that winner was *CANADIAN*. I doubt it.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Oh yeah, the 'Kenyan Guy'...


Or is he British?


----------



## coleman22 (Jul 30, 2013)

jrm66 said:


> Everybody needs to let the Armstrong issue rest. He still remains one of modern history's greatest athletes, yes he doped, but he was leveling the playing field at a time when doping was excepted and expected. Armstrong also raised awareness for cancer research, which ultimately is of a much greater importance than the sport of cycling itself. It is time to move on, learn from past mistakes and look forward to a reinvigorated clean sport of cycling. - john


I agree with u except the reinvigorated clean sport part. It is more realistic to say that the main difference in the present is that not all the teams are doping. Only some of them. Not as level a playing field if u ask me


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

love4himies said:


> Or is he British?


Most definitely a cheating Limey Redcoat devious bastage, I'm proud to say.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

love4himies said:


> Since that winner was *CANADIAN*. I doubt it.


LOL

Canadians are Americans.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> LOL
> 
> Canadians are Americans.


OK, then, we are NORTH Americans. But seriously, when have you ever heard of a Canuck being called an American??? That right has been pretty much reserved for good ol' USA citizens.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Most definitely a cheating Limey Redcoat devious bastage, I'm proud to say.


:lol:


----------



## nocker (Aug 12, 2013)

sir duke said:


> Ah yes, 'they' cheated first...
> 
> Seriously, a storm in a (Wedgewood) tea cup. As far as Daily Mail readers are concerned Lance Armstrong is 'the American guy'. They know little and care even less about his impact for good or bad on American cycling. Wiggins was speaking to some hack from a British tabloid, not CNN or the NY Times.
> 
> Perspective. Get some.


Pretty much that.. i'd rather slam my privates in a car door all afternoon than read the dail mail, a newspaper that likes to sling mud in any direction it possibly can, especially at anyone not drapped in a union jack


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

nocker said:


> Pretty much that.. i'd rather slam my privates in a car door all afternoon than read the dail mail, a newspaper that likes to sling mud in any direction it possibly can, especially at anyone not drapped in a union jack


only because you are not using durex. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHyVXJhCIvE


----------



## nocker (Aug 12, 2013)

den bakker said:


> only because you are not using durex.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHyVXJhCIvE


----------

